
XML.com relaunch - eponeponepon
https://www.xml.com/articles/2017/01/01/xmlcom-redux/
======
mindcrime
Awesome. Now the other thing I'd like to see is a re-launch of
webservices.org. That's been down a while. Does anybody even know who owns the
domain / who ran that site before?

It would be nice to see it back up, and carrying content related to "web
services" in the general sense (that is, not just SOAP and the WS-* stack, but
REST, GraphQL, etc., etc.)

------
opendomain
In my opinion - JSON won. It is much more relevant today than XML.

If anyone want to use the domain JSON.Com or NoSQL.Com for a similar project
as Tim Bray - let me know.

~~~
mindcrime
Relevant to _what_? Use the right tool for the job. Did all carpenters turn in
their hammers when the air-powered nail gun appeared? Of course not. Likewise,
should everybody stop using XML because of JSON? Of course not. The important
thing is to understand the strengths and weaknesses of all the various
technologies we use and use the right ones as needed to achieve the goals at
hand.

